# Bringing food into BC?



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 9, 2009)

My daughter is going to a rowing event on Vancouver Island this week-end. Her crew is on a very tight schedule,  and they might not have time to shop for food.  They need to be at the lake before 6:00 AM. We are trying to find out what you can bring over the border, but are having a bit of a time finding specfic info on what you CAN'T bring.

I ASSUME no fresh fruits or vegetables.

Soy milk?

Fresh Milk?

Anything else?

TIA,
Gayle


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2009)

Google is your friend.  

http://www.gonorthwest.com/Visitor/planning/border/food_canada.htm


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 9, 2009)

Apparently, Goggle is a better friend to you than me.  Thanks!

Gayle


----------

